# منتجات حراز



## الفرح عنواني (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 


طبعا كلنا عرفين منتجات حراز شيخ العطارين
ومنتجات حراز مش عناية بالشعر والجسم 
بس فية كمان حجات علاجية وبتجيب نتيجة وعن التجربة 
واللي هتطلب طلبية مني ليها هدية حلوة 
هنبدتي باسم اللة 
المشاط 

المشاط الاصلى من حراز

السعر 30 ج

وطبعا هقول هو عشبة لها فوائد كتيير
@ بيطول الشعر وبيفرده بشكل رهيب
@ بيطري الشعر جدا
@ بيعطيه نعومه جميله اوى وبيفك الكسرات مع الاستمرار
@ بيعطيه لمعه حيويه للشعر
@ بيعطى ريحه حلوة للشعر
@ وبينبت شعر جديد
@ بيعالج التقصف
@ بيشيل القشر
طريقة الاستعمال

السعر 30ج الطريقة :

تأخذ منها معلقة كبيرة أو إثنان على حسب طول الشعر وتخلط مع أي نوع من هذه الزيوت مثل :

زيت الخروع او زيت السمسم او زيت اللوز او زيت جوز الهند او زيت الزيتون

وتوضع على الشعر مدة ساعتان مع تغطية الرأس بكيس أو الطاقية الخاصة وفوطة مبلولة بماء دافىء

تستخدم مرة واحدة في الإسبوع لمدة شهر , وستلاحظين النتيجة من أول إستخدام

يمكنك الإستمرار بإستخدامها 







كريم السعد حراز لمنع ظهور الشعر مع الاستعمال المتكرر بعد السويت او الشمع او السلكابيل اى حاجة بتشيل من الجذور وطبعا فى بنات كتيييييييرة عارفينه وعارفين مميزاته اد ايه وبيخفف الشعر لحد ما يبطل يطلع خالص 
اسيبكم مع صورة المنتج 

السعر 25ج






كريم الاساس من حراز
السعر 25ج

المكونات الطبيعية بتاعته 
بتلات الورد و ازهار القويسة و زيت جنين القمح و دوار الشمس و اللوز الحلو و مسحوق زنك و بوريك و جلسرين
ويافتوكات هتحطوا والهى تحفة على البشرة وبيدارى العيوب الى فيها 
والى تحب تسال عن تمنه 
كريم اساس طبيعى 100% لاخفاء عيوب البشرة
ومميزاته 
1- مش بيسيح خصوصا الصيف داخل علينا 
2- بيفتح البشرة بس بطريقة سليمة عشان مواد تفتيحه طبيعية جدا
3- درجة ثابت عالية والهى بحطه من الساعة 9 الصبح لحد الساعة 8 مساء ولا بيروح ثابت تماما والهى وعن تجربة 
4- وغير ده كله بقا بيدى بياض طبيعى جدا كانك مش حاطه اى حاجة ليها ملمس دهنى مزعج وغير ده كله بقا مش مضر للبشرة 
5- وكمان يعتبر اساس مثالى لوضع المكياج عليه دون مشاكل 
6- وكمان بيحتوى على مادة دوار الشمس والى بتعمل كمواد عاكسة وطاردة لاشعة الشمس وطبع كده مايتفاعلش مع الكريم اطلاقا ويحمى من الشمس
7- ده غير الملمس التقيل ومش دهنى وبكده يناسب البشرة






كريم الانوثة
25ج

يتكون من قاعدة كريم باللاثولين وزيت سوداني وزيت صويا وزيت حلبة وزيت فجل وزيت روزماري وزيت خروع وزيت محلب وزيت جنين القمح وزيت زيتون وزيت سمسم وزيت الحية وصدقونى ده الى هيفرق بجد والله وانتوا هتلاحظوا والبيه جوزك كمان هيلاحظ لانه بيحتوى على زيت حلبة الى بينفج الصدر 
ويستعمل لشد و تكبير و امتلاء الصدر والاماكن النحيفة
طريفة الاستعمال :
تدلك الاماكن النحيفة والهزيلة بالجسم مرة يوميا مساءا 







قناع اللولو البحرى

السعر 30ج
لازالة البقع السوداء و الكلف و النمش و الزوان 
القناع يتكون من :
مزيج من اللؤلؤ البحرى و الاصداف البحرية و الاعشاب البحرية ( شيبه بحرى - كنافة البحر - زبد البحر - اوراق لسان الثور ) و الاعشاب البرية ( القطونة الهندية - حب الرشاد - حرشف السطوح - الكتان - ثمار البقلى - حلبة الخيل - زهور البابونج - اوراق الزراوند - رماد النعنع و الريحان البستانى - حمض اللومى - الكافور - ثمار المشمش - الصنوبر - قنطريون - دقيق الشوفان - مسحوق الكينا )
طريقة الاستعمال :
تنظف البشرة جيدا بالماء الدافىء و الصابون الجلسرينى مع اخذ حمام بخار بغرض تنشيط الدورة الدموية و تفتيح المسام مع التدليك باصابع اليد المنطقة حول العينين و اسفل الخد و الانف و الرقبة
نحضر 3 ملاعق كبيرة من الخلطة و يضاف عليه الاتى :
- بياض بيضة
- ملعقة كبيرة حليب طازج
- ملعقة كبيرة جلسرين
- ملعقة صغيرة ماء اكسجين
- عصير ليمونة
- فنجان صغير ماء ورد ممزوج بنشا الارز
- 2 ملعقة كبيرة دقيق نقى
يطلى بيه البشرة و الرقبة و الاماكن المصابة و يترك لمده 20ق







كريم العروسه 
30 ج





هذا الكريم من اشهر منتجات حراز وهو يجعل البشره ناعمه ونضره
و العبوة تكفى لمده شهر تقريبا و هو عبارة عن سنفرة للجسم و البشرة لازالة الكلف
و النمش و اسوداد الجلد

مكوناته :
عسل - غذاء ملكات النحل - مسحوق المحار و اللؤلؤ البحرى 
و الطين الارمنى و نبات الشوفان - الحنطة البيضاء و جنين القمح 
و زيت الزيتون و البقدونس و البندق و اللوز و الجوز و الفول السودانى
و خلاصة الافوجادو و البابونج و المر و الترمس الغض و الزنجبيل و جوز الهند 
طريقة الاستخدام :
بعد ما تستحمين تضعيه على جسمك وبعد 10 دقائق تفركينه
و تتركيه على جسمك نصف ساعة او اكثر وبعدين تستحمين
مره ثانيه ومع المداومة علي استخدامه ستظهر النتيجة اسرع
و هو يفتح لون البشره و يعطى نعومه من اول مره لاستخدامه

زيت الحية من حراز 
30ج
ويستعمل لجميع انواع الشعر ( يمنع تساقط الشعر ويزيد نموه ويعطي الشعر حيوية وبريقا ولمعانا يقوي بصيلات الشعرويمنع التقصف ) كما انه يحتوى على نسبة من مادة الميزوثيرابى ولكنها نسبة ضئيلة حتى تنبه منابت الشعر 
يحتوي الزيت على :
دهن الحية الطبيعي (زيت الحية)
زيت الخردل الأبيض
زيت اكليل الجبل
الحجم 200 ملل


----------

